
California, Los Angeles see jump in new cases, Bay Area continues down - MilnerRoute
https://www.eastbaytimes.com/2020/04/30/coronavirus-california-los-angeles-see-huge-jump-in-new-cases/
======
electriclove
LA has recently made testing available to anyone which is a great move!
[https://lacovidprod.service-now.com/rrs](https://lacovidprod.service-
now.com/rrs)

~~~
grantlmiller
Free, for everyone... even those without symptoms. It does feel like "number
of tests administered" per region during said time period would be an
important stat for context. But who am I to let details get in the way.

------
MilnerRoute
Two Bay Area stats from the article:

 _There were seven deaths on Wednesday, bringing the region’s total to 283.
But Wednesday’s reported deaths represents a 66% decrease from the 21 deaths
recorded on April 22._

 _In fact, Santa Clara County, once the region’s epicenter of its COVID-19
crisis, recorded its lowest number of new cases in a single day — just 12 —
since the pandemic began._

------
ilaksh
How many tests were taken over this period in the Bay Area versus LA? And what
people are being tested in each area?

They still barely even acknowledge that the amount of testing is part of this.

The reporting should be about estimated total infection spread and the ways
they are estimating it.

~~~
mchusma
The CA Governor Newsom had said on a press conference recently that they had
increased testing last week by about 40%, and planned a similar pace in the
weeks to come. Don't know about how that relates to LA or how accurate that
is.

My go to tracking site [https://covidtracking.com/us-
daily/](https://covidtracking.com/us-daily/) doesn't seem to break down
historical by state.

~~~
testbot123
It's in the next tab over, "State by State" [1]. Click on the state name to
see the breakdown. For example, if you click on "Alabama" it will take you to
historical data [2]. Cheers!

[1] [https://covidtracking.com/data](https://covidtracking.com/data)

[2]
[https://covidtracking.com/data/state/alabama](https://covidtracking.com/data/state/alabama)

------
kf
The curve has been flattened and I’m past ready for lockdown to end.

~~~
snapetom
Unfortunate you’re getting downvoted. Flattening the curve was about limiting
cases so hospitals don’t get overrun. Now they’re trying to eradicate the
virus which isn’t going to happen unless you lock everyone down for over a a
year.

~~~
kf
Yup, it’s ok, I have karma to burn, just checking sentiment and zeitgeist as
my house begins to mindfully break lockdown. There was a mediocre acoustic act
performing on the waterfront at Jack London square an hour ago; we might do
some shows there or throw a rave at Brooklyn Basin.

You can’t lock down the healthy in America for a year to protect the weak.
Those in fear think this is going to end soon but it isn’t. Instead, people
need to decide how to live their lives in our new, fundamentally unsafe
pandemic society.

~~~
Tagbert
I’m glad that you are sure that you are immune and that everyone that one you
care about is also immune. Enjoy that rave

~~~
true_religion
Money wise, everyone I know who wasn’t doing too well before the pandemic, is
now totally broke.

One of my acquaintances, hasn’t paid rent last month, and frequents food banks
now. The promised relief checks have yet to arrive too.

The job market post pandemic looks like it will be pretty rough, so the longer
this goes on without relief the more debt people will incur.

I am personally not against continuing the lockdown, even though it’s deeply
emotionally draining, but the government needs to consistently provide money
for people to live, or else simple desperation is going to become a wide
spread problem.

------
VonGuard
I mean, the Bay Area can read a graph and understand math. It's the dominant
industry here, math and data. I don't think the same can be said of the LA
region...

~~~
williamstein
It would be nice if the article contained a graph. There's data about
reproduction numbers and case numbers for each state at
[https://rt.live/](https://rt.live/) but the estimate Rt is at an all time low
for California, so that's not useful for understanding this article (since
maybe LA and SFO balance out). Are there any sites with good visualizations
that help one to see a statement like the claim of this article?

~~~
resfirestar
LA Times has statewide and by-county graphs here:
[https://www.latimes.com/projects/california-coronavirus-
case...](https://www.latimes.com/projects/california-coronavirus-cases-
tracking-outbreak/)

The trends there and in news reports like the OP are going to look different
from your R_t site because it's based on the official numbers rather than a
model.

------
bsder
Presumably this is the Easter bump coming in from people who didn't take it
seriously--it's been 3 weeks. Southern California has a lot more Catholics
than the Bay Area.

~~~
borkt
I get what you are going for but LA has about 10x more people in general than
the Bay Area, and to my knowledge most christians celebrate Easter, not just
Catholics.

~~~
01100011
Yeah but a lot of people celebrate Easter with egg hunts and candy. Not
everyone celebrates it with mass. Was mass cancelled for Easter?

~~~
louden
Yes. Bishops in the US closed parishes in March. The Pope granted a
dispensation so that Catholics do not have the obligation to attend Mass
during Lent and Holy Week.

